# 

## slaw79

Czy warto z tego budowac?
Czy na fundament pod Solbet moge polozyc cegle pelna rozbiorkowa?

----------


## cemik1

1. tak.
2. nie wiem ale większosć budowana jest z betonowych bloczków fundamentowych.

----------


## kabietka

Zwykłej cegły nie daje sie na  sciany fundamentowe!
Cegła ma bardzo duża nasiąkliwość ,jest krucha .

Nie buduje się domu na jeden rok i akurat przy ścianie fundamentowej nie szukałabym oszczędności .Dom musi mieć solidne podwaliny :O)

Ściana fundamentowa albo z bloczków fundamentowych albo lana z gruchy :O)



Z betonu komórkowego produkcji Solbet mam wybudowany dom i póki co chałupa stoi  :O)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Geno

> Zwykłej cegły nie daje sie na  sciany fundamentowe!
> Cegła ma bardzo duża nasiąkliwość ,jest krucha .
> 
> Ściana fundamentowa albo z bloczków fundamentowych albo lana z gruchy :O)
> 
> 
> Z betonu komórkowego produkcji Solbet mam wybudowany dom i póki co chałupa stoi  :O)
> Pozdrawiam


Jeśli się dokładnie wykona izolację to się nadaje, natomiast ja wielkiego sensu w tym nie widzę. Nie warta skórka wyprawki.

----------


## slaw79

Troszke nie zrozumiale napisalem
Solbet jest klasy chyba 12 ja mam napisane w projekcie kl.15
Nie znam sie za bardzo kierownik budowy ktory bedzie mi prowadzil powiedzial ze najpierw juz na wybudowany fundament(tak oczywiscie z bloczkow)ulozyc cegle pelna a na to dopiero solbet (chodzi o nacisk???)

----------


## Geno

> Troszke nie zrozumiale napisalem
> Solbet jest klasy chyba 12 ja mam napisane w projekcie kl.15
> Nie znam sie za bardzo kierownik budowy ktory bedzie mi prowadzil powiedzial ze najpierw juz na wybudowany fundament(tak oczywiscie z bloczkow)ulowyc cegle pelna a natow dopiero solbet (chodzi o nacisk???)


Bzdura, nic nie musisz układać, poza izolacją poziomą.

Kierownik może niech zajrzy do fizyki z podstawówki.

----------


## cemik1

> Solbet jest klasy chyba 12 ja mam napisane w projekcie kl.15


Coś pokręciłeś z tą klasą. Bloczki z Solca mogą być klasy 400,500,600,700.
Najczęściej stosowane są 600.

----------


## Geno

> Napisał slaw79
> 
> Solbet jest klasy chyba 12 ja mam napisane w projekcie kl.15
> 
> 
> Coś pokręciłeś z tą klasą. Bloczki z Solca mogą być klasy 400,500,600,700.
> Najczęściej stosowane są 600.


Tak de facto to obaj pokręciliscie , jeden z klasą wytzrymałości, drugi z pomyleniem gęstości z wytrzymałością.

----------


## slaw79

> Napisał cemik1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał slaw79
> 
> ...


ja mowie o klasie wytrzymalosci i jakos nie moge znalesc na ic stronie jaka ma blczek o gest.600

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cemik1
> 
> ...


Ojej

http://www.solbet.pl/Wytrzymalosc.php

----------


## slaw79

> Napisał slaw79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Geno
> 
> ...


chyba jestem troche przygł.... i nie rozumiem co ma 600 wytrzymaloscc 3,0 do potrzebnej 15 jak na to patrzec

----------


## Geno

> Napisał Geno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał slaw79
> 
> ...


Wiesz co ja nie wiem co ten projektant tam nawypisywał Tobie - żaden BK czy Ytong nie ma kl.15, przynajmniej ja o takim nie słyszałem.

----------


## slaw79

> Napisał slaw79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Geno
> 
> ...


w projecie est Poroton kl.15 24cm szer. a ja chce teraz Solbet szer.24 cm to jaki mam wybrac bo juz zglupialem

----------


## Geno

> w projecie est Poroton kl.15 24cm szer. a ja chce teraz Solbet szer.24 cm to jaki mam wybrac bo juz zglupialem


Generalnie to nie widzę przeciwskazań jeślo dom nie jest kamienicą z betonowym dachem....

Natomiast trzeba mieć na uwadze newralgiczne miejsca np. filarki czy strefy wokól okien , BK ma praktycznie 0  wytrzymałość na rozciaganie i miejsca skokowych zmian naprężeń na w pobliżu narozy okien się zbroi.

Chyba miałeś projektanta adaptującego? Leć do niego.

----------


## cemik1

> Napisał cemik1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał slaw79
> 
> ...


Nigdzie powyżej nie było wzmianek o klasie wytrzymałości. Ja podałem podstwową, na stronie producenta, klasyfikację. Mowa tam o podawanych przeze mnie klasach (gęstości).

----------


## Geno

> Nigdzie powyżej nie było wzmianek o klasie wytrzymałości. Ja podałem podstwową, na stronie producenta, klasyfikację. Mowa tam o podawanych przeze mnie klasach (gęstości).


Tak tylko mozna wywnioskować,że jeslki ktos pisze o klasie 15 to nie chodzi mu o gestość a raczej wytrzymałość   :big grin:  

Chyba,ze mówimy o styropianie   :smile:

----------


## cemik1

Ale ja jestem tylko elektrykiem i aż tak lotny we wnioskowaniu nie jestem.

----------


## slaw79

a jesli chodzi o sam Solbet 600 jest godny polecenia zamiast Porotonu?

----------


## czandra

> a jesli chodzi o sam Solbet 600 jest godny polecenia zamiast Porotonu?


Jest godny polecenia. To zupełnie inny materiał, ale solidnie wykonany, trzyma wymiary, buduje się nim szybko i w miarę czysto oraz można murować na klej. Ma poza tym dużo lepsze parametry cieplne, zwłaszcza klejony.

----------


## Barbossa

tyle, że przy 24cm  klejenie nie ma praktycznie znaczenia, no chyba że ma być to 1W

----------


## Krzysztofik

> tyle, że przy 24cm  klejenie nie ma praktycznie znaczenia, no chyba że ma być to 1W


Bajerzysz, panie Barbossa.
Brak betoniary, jest przyjemnosć na budowie.

----------


## cemik1

Ponadto klej jest mocniejszy niż zaprawa. Ja musiałem przesunąć drzwi w wymurowanej (klejonej) ścianie. Po wycięciu i przewróceniu dalej był to jeden kawałek muru. Wątpie, czy byłoby tak samo przy murowaniu na zaprawę.

----------


## Geno

Krzysztofik nie ma to jak metoda Samoobrony, wyrwać z kontekstu albo nie zrozumieć:




> Ma poza tym dużo lepsze parametry cieplne, zwłaszcza klejony.





> tyle, że przy 24cm  klejenie nie ma praktycznie znaczenia, no chyba że ma być to 1W





> Bajerzysz, panie Barbossa.
> Brak betoniary, jest przyjemnosć na budowie.

----------


## kabietka

Nasz dom wybudowalismy z BK Solbet odmiana 600.Zamiast zaprawy cementowej dalismy klej i bloczki trzymają  że hej!! :O)

----------


## Barbossa

> Ponadto klej jest mocniejszy niż zaprawa. Ja musiałem przesunąć drzwi w wymurowanej (klejonej) ścianie. Po wycięciu i przewróceniu dalej był to jeden kawałek muru. Wątpie, czy byłoby tak samo przy murowaniu na zaprawę.


i miało to jakieś szczególne znaczenie?
to raz
a dwa - po co murować materiał o danej wytrzymałości super klejem o wytryzmałości x2?
ma to jakieś szczególne znaczenie?

----------


## cemik1

Jestem trochę spokojniejszy o dalsze dzieje murów bo wiem, że raczej nie powtórzą się niespodzianki ze spadającymi cegiełkami (było to kilka dni temu opisywane).
Tak naprawdę to na klej jest taniej i to ma na pewno znaczenie. Na dom 10x13m z poddaszem wyszło kleju za 400PLN (mniej niż tona).

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Krzysztofik nie ma to jak metoda Samoobrony, wyrwać z kontekstu albo nie zrozumieć:...............


Z tą Samoobroną to mi pojechałeś  :Evil:  
A co do klejenia to ma to ogromne znaczenie dla tych co sami budują.
Odpadają kupy piachu, koszt, transport, betoniara, wozenie ,wnoszenie zaprawy.
Przy kleju bierzesz wiaderko, mieszadełko i Świat można doganiać  :Wink2:  
Chyba mam racje  :Confused:  


*Barbossa* przepraszam Ty nigdy nie bajerzysz  :Wink2:

----------


## kabietka

A co do klejenia to ma to ogromne znaczenie dla tych co sami budują.
Odpadają kupy piachu, koszt, transport, betoniara, wozenie ,wnoszenie zaprawy.
Przy kleju bierzesz wiaderko, mieszadełko i Świat można doganiać  :Wink2:  
Chyba mam racje  :Confused:  




Świeta racja !!
Podpisuję się pod tym obiema rękami:O)
Choć u nas budowała ekipa murarzy to oszczędnosci przy zastosowaniu kleju są wymierne :O) 
 :big grin:

----------


## czandra

Odświeżam wątek, dla równowagi dla Ytonga  :Wink2:

----------


## Isotope

Witam!
Ja bede stawiał z Ytonga 36,5 jedną warstwe. Chcialem przeskoczyc na Solbet ale nie zdazylem przed podwyzkami, a szkoda...

----------


## szybkaosa

> Napisał cemik1
> 
> Ponadto klej jest mocniejszy niż zaprawa. Ja musiałem przesunąć drzwi w wymurowanej (klejonej) ścianie. Po wycięciu i przewróceniu dalej był to jeden kawałek muru. Wątpie, czy byłoby tak samo przy murowaniu na zaprawę.
> 
> 
> i miało to jakieś szczególne znaczenie?
> to raz
> a dwa - po co murować materiał o danej wytrzymałości super klejem o wytryzmałości x2?
> ma to jakieś szczególne znaczenie?


O wytrzymałości muru w znacznym stopniu decyduje zaprawa. wg normy ściany na klej maja lepsze parametry wytrzymałościowe muru.
Jestem na etapie murowania na klej H+H, piękna sprawa, koszty chyba taniej niż tradycyjnie, na razie same zalety.

----------


## siemka

Podepne sie pod temacik.......jaka bedzie różnica pomiedzy solbetem 24 a 36 cm, zakładajac w obu przypadkach dociepleniem 20 cm styro.......pytam bo w projekcie mam 36 cm, a kierownik radzi nie wydawac pieniedzy i twierdzi, ze 24 cm +20 cm styro będzie "inaf"

----------


## Isotope

Siemka,*siemka*  :Lol:  
Czy ja dobrze rozumiem: chcesz 36 cm gazobetonu ocieplac 20 cm styropanu (mur 56 cm)  :ohmy:  ?? Jezeli tak i planujesz budowę domu pasywnego to spoko  :Wink2:  . W innym przypadku 24cm bk+ 20 styropianu i jest git. Ja bede stawiał z Ytonga 36,5 i nie planuje docieplac (choc na razie nie mam zamiaru tynkowac- jakby co :wink: )

----------


## siemka

> Siemka,*siemka*  
> Czy ja dobrze rozumiem: chcesz 36 cm gazobetonu ocieplac 20 cm styropanu (mur 56 cm)  ?? Jezeli tak i planujesz budowę domu pasywnego to spoko  . W innym przypadku 24cm bk+ 20 styropianu i jest git. Ja bede stawiał z Ytonga 36,5 i nie planuje docieplac (choc na razie nie mam zamiaru tynkowac- jakby co)


...wiesz ja wlaściwie to nie mam bladego pojecia o tym wszystkim, wiem jedno, ze mój dom bedzie ogrzewany wyłącznie elektrycznie i dlatego staram sie go dobrze ocieplić

----------


## Isotope

Rozumiem.  :big grin:  moim zdaniem lepiej wydac więcej kasy na cos co naprawde poprawi energooszczędność Twojego ( czy mojego  :Wink2:  ) domu (np. dolozyc do lepszych okien, zamontowac wentylacje z odzyskiem czy zainwestowac w GWC) a nie śrubować współczynniki ścian. Poza tym grunt to wykonanie- do tego trzeba sie przyyyyylozyc, przez duze P  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## siemka

> Rozumiem.  moim zdaniem lepiej wydac więcej kasy na cos co naprawde poprawi energooszczędność Twojego ( czy mojego  ) domu (np. dolozyc do lepszych okien, zamontowac wentylacje z odzyskiem czy zainwestowac w GWC) a nie śrubować współczynniki ścian. Poza tym grunt to wykonanie- do tego trzeba sie przyyyyylozyc, przez duze P  
> Pozdrawiam


planuje tak:

ściana 24/36 cm solbet + 20 ( ew. 16 cm styro bo frezowany)
fundamet 10 cm ekstraduru
podłoga 30 cm styro
poddasze 20+10 cm wełny ( nie wiem jakiej   :Lol:  )
okna plus rolety zewnetrzne
rekuperator


......i chyba na tym koniec mojego szaleństwa   :Lol:

----------


## Isotope

*Siemka*, a orintujesz się może po ile teraz Solbet 36 chodzi?? Bo z tego co wiem Solbet daje zaprawe gratis, tak??

----------


## Krzysztofik

Kupując materiały budowlane należy unikać waluty typu gratis czy rabat.
Zawsze płacimy w walucie którą zarabiamy  :Wink2:  
i są to PLN-y,funty lub "ojro".
Jeśli kupisz bloczek za 11zł
lub 11,30 z klejem gratis, to to samo.
Solbet nie daje kleju gratis.

----------


## siemka

> *Siemka*, a orintujesz się może po ile teraz Solbet 36 chodzi?? Bo z tego co wiem Solbet daje zaprawe gratis, tak??


24cm - 11,00 - 12,50
36cm - 17,00 - 20,00

do klejenia o kleju gratis - nic nie wiem, zreszta w wiekszości składów, które odwiedziłem spotykałem postać "buraka_lubelskiego" czyli sprzedawcy, który robił łaske, ze wogóle chce rozmawiać o sprzedaży   :Lol:  po prostu jaja.....chryste jak ja kocham takie "prymitywy" i po co człek sie doktoryzował skoro i tak do konca zycia bedzie musiał czapkować na terenie RP tzw. "klasie robotniczej"....sorry za ten offtopic, ale nie wytrzymałem

----------


## maro74

> Napisał Isotope
> 
> *Siemka*, a orintujesz się może po ile teraz Solbet 36 chodzi?? Bo z tego co wiem Solbet daje zaprawe gratis, tak??
> 
> 
> 24cm - 11,00 - 12,50
> 36cm - 17,00 - 20,00
> 
> do klejenia o kleju gratis - nic nie wiem, zreszta w wiekszości składów, które odwiedziłem spotykałem postać "buraka_lubelskiego" czyli sprzedawcy, który robił łaske, ze wogóle chce rozmawiać o sprzedaży   po prostu jaja.....chryste jak ja kocham takie "prymitywy" i po co człek sie doktoryzował skoro i tak do konca zycia bedzie musiał czapkować na terenie RP tzw. "klasie robotniczej"....sorry za ten offtopic, ale nie wytrzymałem


Budowałem z solbetu 24 na klej, idzie szybko, ale nie bierz szarego kleju tylko biały, Ten szary jakiś taki szajsowaty jest , biały jest mocniejszy.

----------


## Arol_62

> *Siemka*, a orintujesz się może po ile teraz Solbet 36 chodzi?? Bo z tego co wiem Solbet daje zaprawe gratis, tak??




Witam!
Solbet daje do kazdej palety 36 cm jeden worek kleju (ja tak dostalem) a kupilem w lutym(solbet w Solcu Kujawskim),ale wszystko zalezy chyba od handlarza.

----------


## Ar-Tur

> *Siemka*, a orintujesz się może po ile teraz Solbet 36 chodzi?? Bo z tego co wiem Solbet daje zaprawe gratis, tak??


Solbet 36 cm. kosztuje 21,74 brutto.
Cennik: http://www.solbet.pl/solbet_ideal.php

----------


## Isotope

*Ar- Tur*,To wlasnie przez ten ich cennik na www nie zdecydowalem się na Solbet. Dopiero w styczniu, kiedy mialem juz zamowiony Ytong niechcacy dowiedzialem sie ze Solbet dostane w podobnej cenie  :cry:  . No i ta zaprawa ( no dobra, nie gratis tylko w cenie  :Wink2:  ). Takze na calym materiale bylbym sporo do przodu. Tym czasem jak zaczeli bombardowac podwyzkami, zamowieniami na marzec i innymi to sie przerazilem i dalem sobie spokoj. 
Morał z tej historii taki, ze informacjie na necie sa czesto przekłamane (no chyba, ze wchodzi sie na forum muratora-   :big grin: -ale ze mnie lizus  :Wink2:  )  i niema to jak kontakt oko w oko lub przez telefon.

----------


## Ar-Tur

*Isotope*, z Twojego posta wnioskuję, że mając do wyboru w podobnej cenie Ytong i Solbet, wybrałbyś Solbet. Dlaczego? Przecież koszt zaprawy to nie są jakieś ogromne koszty    :ohmy:  .
PS. Ile płaciłeś za Ytong-a?

----------


## Isotope

*Ar-Turze*. Ytong'a na m2 idzie 8,33szt. z tego co pamietam. Solbetu idzie 7 sztuk (jest wyższy o 4 cm). Czyli 1 szt/m2. Metrów ile masz?? No powiedzmy, że 200.I o tyle pustaków mniej musisz kupic. Możąc teraz prze cene bloczka, która w moim przypadku wynosiła 17,50 wychodzi 3500 zł. 
Mowisz, że koszty zaprawy nie są duże- ja wydalem na zaprawe ok 1700 zł na cala chalupe. Jeszcze moski jedne wcisneli mi zimowa. Czemu?? Bo zima robia zimowa, a latem letnia  :Roll:   :Lol:  . Dobrze ze bloczkow zimowych w kształcie bałwanków nie robią a letnich w sloneczka  :Lol:  . Także ziarnko do ziarnka i troche wyszlo a parametry (z tego co podają) takie same (Solbet nawet daje ciut nizesze wspolczynniki z tego co pamietam- ale moze palec im sie omsknal na klawiaturze  :smile:  .

----------


## Ar-Tur

Nikt, poza fachowcami, nie jest w stanie określić faktycznych parametrów zarówno Ytong-a jak i Solbetu. Uważam, że są one podobne. Ale... Poszukując ekipy do budowy, rozmawiałem z pewnym szefem takiej ekipy która stawia masę domów w różnych technologiach. Na moje rozterki: Ytong czy Solbet, przecież oba mają podobne parametry, stwierdził, że jednak nie do końca tak jest a papier przyjmie wszystko. Jego opinia jest taka, że Ytong ma lepsze parametry. Nie oceniam, czy ma rację czy nie.
PS. Dostałeś dobrą cenę na Ytong-a.

----------


## czandra

> planuje tak:
> 
> ściana 24/36 cm solbet + 20 ( ew. 16 cm styro bo frezowany)
> fundamet 10 cm ekstraduru
> podłoga 30 cm styro
> poddasze 20+10 cm wełny ( nie wiem jakiej   )
> okna plus rolety zewnetrzne
> rekuperator
> 
> ...


Zamontuj jeszcze pompę ciepła i nie rób żadnych kominów. 
Dlaczego w podłodze chcesz dać 30 cm styropianu? Odnośnie ściany zewnętrznej, jeżeli chcesz dać 20 cm ocieplenia, to bloczek 24 cm w zupełności wystarczy. Podstawą jest izolacja, a nie grubość bloczka.

----------


## Isotope

*Ar-tur*,Z tym papierem to szczera prawda  :big grin: . A z cena to jest tak, ze szukam, szukam a jak znajde to dusze az zejda z ceny, bo przy takich iloscisch jakie ida na dom kazdy grosz jest wazny. Tym bardziej ze co tu wyduszisz tam Ci urwa, więc zeby wyjsc na zero trzeba walczyc  :Wink2:  . Stad tez moje podejscie do Solbetu. Ja gdybym sie wczesniej zorientował wzialbym go. Z tego co czytam Ty jeszcze stoisz przed wyborem. Nie moge Ci doradzic bo jestesmy praktycznie na tym samym etapie  :smile:  tylko, ze ja juz jestem uziemiony a Ty masz jeszcze wybor. Powiem tylko: po co placic wiecej skoro mozna mniej  :Wink2:  (oczywiscie bez wplywu na jakosc bo to nie przejdzie). Szukaj, duś i pytaj.
Pozdrawiam!!

----------


## siemka

> Napisał siemka
> 
> planuje tak:
> 
> ściana 24/36 cm solbet + 20 ( ew. 16 cm styro bo frezowany)
> fundamet 10 cm ekstraduru
> podłoga 30 cm styro
> poddasze 20+10 cm wełny ( nie wiem jakiej   )
> okna plus rolety zewnetrzne
> ...


Pompa ciepła.....chyba jest jak dla mnie za droga, napisałem kilka ofert ale ta cena 40-60 tyś powala mnie zupełnie.
Co do bloczka ......nie upieram sie przy 36 cm( chociaz tak mam w projekcie) po prostu nigdzie nie znalazłem styro o grubości 20 cm z frezem....najgrubszy to 16 cm, wiec pomyslałem ok to w takim razie dam solbet 36 cm i styro z frezem 16 cm.
Dlaczego 30 cm styro w pododze.......kurcze nie wiem chyba gdzies wyczytalem na foru, ze to bardzo skuteczna bariera....

pozdrawiam, ale masz zaje......avatar  :Lol:

----------


## Ar-Tur

*Isotope*, mój podpis jest już nieaktualny. Rozterki typu Ytong czy Solbet miałem jeszcze w styczniu. Wybrałem Ytong. Widzę, że mamy podobne podejście do tematu   :Wink2:  . Dusiłem, dusiłem.... aż wydusiłem. Lepszą cenę niż Twoja   :cool:   :Roll: .

----------


## siemka

> *Isotope*, mój podpis jest już nieaktualny. Rozterki typu Ytong czy Solbet miałem jeszcze w styczniu. Wybrałem Ytong. Widzę, że mamy podobne podejście do tematu   . Dusiłem, dusiłem.... aż wydusiłem. Lepszą cenę niż Twoja   .


podrzuc dobry człowieku namiary na PW  :Lol:

----------


## Ar-Tur

> podrzuc dobry człowieku namiary na PW


"Walczyłem" o ceny w grudniu a kupowałem w styczniu. A z tego co wiem, to aktualna cena to chyba 19,80. O ile jest dostępny  :Lol: .

----------


## siemka

[quote="Ar-Tur"]


> podrzuc dobry człowieku namiary na PW


"Walczyłem" o ceny w grudniu a kupowałem w styczniu. A z tego co wiem, to aktualna cena to chyba 19,80. O ile jest dostępny  :Lol: .[/quo

Ach Ty Okrutniku   :Lol:  nie dałes mi cienia nadziei.....jednym słowem nadal czeka mnie walka z "burakami_lubelskimi".....a propos ma ktos moze namiary na materiały z importu ????

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał cemik1
> 
> ...


nadinterpretacja
o wytrzymałości muru decyduje najsłabszy jego element, nie jakaś tam super zaprawa

po co jest zaprawa? wiesz?

----------


## czandra

> Pompa ciepła.....chyba jest jak dla mnie za droga, napisałem kilka ofert ale ta cena 40-60 tyś powala mnie zupełnie.
> Co do bloczka ......nie upieram sie przy 36 cm( chociaz tak mam w projekcie) po prostu nigdzie nie znalazłem styro o grubości 20 cm z frezem....najgrubszy to 16 cm, wiec pomyslałem ok to w takim razie dam solbet 36 cm i styro z frezem 16 cm.
> Dlaczego 30 cm styro w pododze.......kurcze nie wiem chyba gdzies wyczytalem na foru, ze to bardzo skuteczna bariera....
> 
> pozdrawiam, ale masz zaje......avatar


Koszty nie są takie duże jeżeli wzystko zaplanujesz przed budową, a nie w trakcie. Rezygnacja z kominów, to jest konkretna korzyść. 
Przy takiej grubości styropianu, jaką chcesz dać, frez nie ma już większego znaczenia. Jeżeli będą jakieś szczeliny, to można je wypełnić pianką. 
Co do podłogi, jeżeli dasz 20 cm, to w zupełności wystarczy. Lepiej już dać grubszą warstwę na poddaszu, gdyż ciepło ucieka do góry.
Pozdrawiam, miłego budowania  :Wink2:

----------


## siemka

Lepiej już dać grubszą warstwę na poddaszu, gdyż ciepło ucieka do góry.
Pozdrawiam, miłego budowania  :Wink2: [/quote]

Myslisz, ze 30 cm wełny bedzie "inaf" ????

----------


## czandra

> Myslisz, ze 30 cm wełny bedzie "inaf" ????


Tak, to dobra grubość. Co do tej podłogi, czy planujesz ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?

----------


## Isotope

*Ar-turze*, nie chce zeby wyszlo ze sie licytuje  :Lol:   ale myslalem ze wydusilem z nich ile sie dalo  :Wink2:  i przypomnialem sobie ile dalem. poprostu popieprzylo mi sie o zlotowke. Za sam bloczek dawalem 16,50 i mialo byc jaims tam tanszym transportem. Ale czekalem i czekalem a ten transport nie jechal i w koncu przywiezli mi normalnych (czytaj droższym) transportem w zwiazku z czym do bloczka musialem doliczyc 0,50 zl. Takze zaplacilem 17 zł  :smile: . Troche oszukalem  :oops:  . Bardzo sie ciesze ze Ty rowniez lubisz dusic- po to to jest. 
Ps. zdradzisz mi ile wynegocjowales??
I jeszcze pytanko. Bedziesz to docieplal?? bo ja chyba zostawie bez elewacji z sezon i zobacze jak bedzie, jak cos to go ciachne jakims styro  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## siemka

> Napisał siemka
> 
> Myslisz, ze 30 cm wełny bedzie "inaf" ????
> 
> 
> Tak, to dobra grubość. Co do tej podłogi, czy planujesz ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu?


I tutaj zadalaś mi bardzo "INTYMNE" pytanie.......zupełnie nie mam konceptu na finalne rozwiazanie, myslałem o matach grzewczych w lazienkach, kuchni i hallu a w pozostałych pomieszczeniach piece akumulacyjne np. serii dimplex lub podobnych......ale wciąz mysle i ..........po prostu nie wiem.....juz spac nie mogę

----------


## czandra

> I tutaj zadalaś mi bardzo "INTYMNE" pytanie.......zupełnie nie mam konceptu na finalne rozwiazanie, myslałem o matach grzewczych w lazienkach, kuchni i hallu a w pozostałych pomieszczeniach piece akumulacyjne np. serii dimplex lub podobnych......ale wciąz mysle i ..........po prostu nie wiem.....juz spac nie mogę


Przy niedużej powierzchni domu, dobrym ociepleniu i rekuperacji, wariant odgrzewania elektrycznedo jest  niezłym rozwiązniem. Przy piecach akumulacyjnym możesz zastosować wariant dwutaryfowy. Z matami będzie już gorzej, chyba, że dasz grubą posadzkę, która zakumuleje ciepło w tańszej taryfie. 
Jeżeli masz dostęp do gazu, to najrozsądniej i najtaniej jest dać zwykłe grzejniki. Kosztowo wyjdzie podobnie jak przy piecach akumulacyjnych, ale nie będziesz miał problemu z różnymi taryfami.

----------


## siemka

> Napisał siemka
> 
> I tutaj zadalaś mi bardzo "INTYMNE" pytanie.......zupełnie nie mam konceptu na finalne rozwiazanie, myslałem o matach grzewczych w lazienkach, kuchni i hallu a w pozostałych pomieszczeniach piece akumulacyjne np. serii dimplex lub podobnych......ale wciąz mysle i ..........po prostu nie wiem.....juz spac nie mogę
> 
> 
> Przy niedużej powierzchni domu, dobrym ociepleniu i rekuperacji, wariant odgrzewania elektrycznedo jest  niezłym rozwiązniem. Przy piecach akumulacyjnym możesz zastosować wariant dwutaryfowy. Z matami będzie już gorzej, chyba, że dasz grubą posadzkę, która zakumuleje ciepło w tańszej taryfie. 
> Jeżeli masz dostęp do gazu, to najrozsądniej i najtaniej jest dać zwykłe grzejniki. Kosztowo wyjdzie podobnie jak przy piecach akumulacyjnych, ale nie będziesz miał problemu z różnymi taryfami.


Mój domek to 156 mkw w tym 36 mkw nieogrzewanego garażu
http://www.dobredomy.pl/?id_project=...age=1&lustro=1
....własnie taki   :Lol:  
Nie mam niestety gazu i mieć nie będę....nie chcę butli ani oleju ( to zreszta też bardzo drogie rozwiazanie), dlatego musi byc elektryka. Rozwazałem pompe, ale to jednak ogromny wydatek ( przynajmniej ja takie oferty otrzymałem ), zresztą nie znam nikogo kto byłby w stanie realnie ocenic ekonomiczność takiego rozwiazania. Dodam, ze węgiel, groszek i temu podobne nie wchodza w grę ze wzgledu na charakter pracy całej rodzinki ( nasza suczka Saba takze odmówiła przyjecia etatu palacza kotłowego   :Lol:  )

Cóż pewnie będzie troche drogo.....ale jak sie nie ma co sie lubi to się lubi co się ma   :Lol:

----------


## czandra

Przy braku dostępu do gazu, PC to bardzo dobra alternatywa. U mnie w przyszłym tygodniu mają zamontować jednostkę cieplną. Mam ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne w całym domu, pow. 190 m2. Co do wrażeń i oceny będzie można podzielić się uwagami za jakiś czas. Mój koszt zamknął się kwotą ok. 55 tys., ale już z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, robocizną, autamatyką, zasobnikiem wody, PC itd. Dużo to czy mało, to moim zdaniem pojęcie względna, zwłaszcza, jak nie chce się mieć ogrzewania węglem, a gazu z sieci brak. Z jakich firm masz ofety na PC?

----------


## siemka

> Przy braku dostępu do gazu, PC to bardzo dobra alternatywa. U mnie w przyszłym tygodniu mają zamontować jednostkę cieplną. Mam ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne w całym domu, pow. 190 m2. Co do wrażeń i oceny będzie można podzielić się uwagami za jakiś czas. Mój koszt zamknął się kwotą ok. 55 tys., ale już z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, robocizną, autamatyką, zasobnikiem wody, PC itd. Dużo to czy mało, to moim zdaniem pojęcie względna, zwłaszcza, jak nie chce się mieć ogrzewania węglem, a gazu z sieci brak. Z jakich firm masz ofety na PC?


Viessman
Climacomfort
Ekontech

A ty jaką pompę wybrałaś ?

----------


## Adamol

SIEMKA!
Co do bloczków z bk - to tylko 24 cm, o 36 zapomnij, a kasę wydaj na okna z pakietem 3-szybowym...
Pod posadzką 20 cm styro też wystarczy...
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia z 'burakami'!

----------


## czandra

> Viessman
> Climacomfort
> Ekontech
> 
> A ty jaką pompę wybrałaś ?


Nateo

----------


## Ar-Tur

> *Ar-turze*, nie chce zeby wyszlo ze sie licytuje   ale myslalem ze wydusilem z nich ile sie dalo  i przypomnialem sobie ile dalem. poprostu popieprzylo mi sie o zlotowke. Za sam bloczek dawalem 16,50 i mialo byc jaims tam tanszym transportem. Ale czekalem i czekalem a ten transport nie jechal i w koncu przywiezli mi normalnych (czytaj droższym) transportem w zwiazku z czym do bloczka musialem doliczyc 0,50 zl. Takze zaplacilem 17 zł . Troche oszukalem  . Bardzo sie ciesze ze Ty rowniez lubisz dusic- po to to jest. 
> Ps. zdradzisz mi ile wynegocjowales??
> I jeszcze pytanko. Bedziesz to docieplal?? bo ja chyba zostawie bez elewacji z sezon i zobacze jak bedzie, jak cos to go ciachne jakims styro  
> Pozdrawiam


"Wywalczyłem" 16 złotych   :cool:  . Docieplać nie mam zamiaru, przynajmniej narazie. Sprawdzimy w rzeczywistości, czy nie trzeba ocieplać takiej ściany. A później zobaczymy.

----------


## siemka

> Napisał siemka
> 
> Viessman
> Climacomfort
> Ekontech
> 
> A ty jaką pompę wybrałaś ?
> 
> 
> Nateo


Powiem szczerze, że o tej nie słyszałem.....czy ma jakies konkretne plusy, mam na myśli działanie, serwis,renome firmy instalującej. Zbaczamy z tematu ...wiec gdybyś mogła napisac kilka słów na PRIV

Pozdrawiam

----------


## czandra

Odnośnie PC prześlę parę informacji, a co do solbetu i ściany 2-warstwowej, to polecm bloczek 24 cm odm. 600 z uchwytami montażowymi, bez pióra i wpustu. Wykonuje się w nich spoiny pionowe, co pozwala uniknąć ewentualnych pęknięć, które czasem pojawiają się w bloczkach bez spoiny pionowej. Bardzo dobrze prowadzi się w nich instalacje oraz mocuje kołki.

----------


## robus75

czy ktos mi moze pomoc i napisac jak ksztaltuja sie u was ceny SOLBETU i YTONGA

----------


## pavo

> czy ktos mi moze pomoc i napisac jak ksztaltuja sie u was ceny SOLBETU i YTONGA


BK Solbetowski 24cm gładki 10,60 PLN brutto, czyli 8,60 netto z dostawa na plac budowy, doliczaja kaucje za palety które należy zdać w hurtowni której dokonuje sie zakupu.
Ten omawiany BK jest alternatywa dla ytonga, jest dokładnie wykonany i śmiało mozna murować na klej. Winnych hurtowniach maja co prawda tansze bloczki ale jak sami lojalnie przyznaja do murowania na zaprawe   :Confused:

----------


## Egon

A co powiecie na taki wariant: ściany zew. konstrukcyjne z Solbetu 24 cm (ocieplenie pomijam, bo w tej chwili nieistotne), ściany wew. konstrukcyjne - Silka (lub silikat) 18 cm, ściany wew. działowe - Silka 12 cm. 
Jak wiadomo BK ma słabą izolacyjność akustyczną, stąd pomysł na silikaty wewnątrz.

----------


## robus75

Dzis udalo mi sie wstepnie zaklepac BK Solbetowski 24cm gładki 8.75 PLN brutto

----------


## lookazzz

a ja właśnie widzałęm solbet ale jakis nie polski tylko litewski chyba 24 p+w 8,80 brutto co o tym sądzicie solbet.lt?

----------


## zk140t

> a ja właśnie widzałęm solbet ale jakis nie polski tylko litewski chyba 24 p+w 8,80 brutto co o tym sądzicie solbet.lt?


SOLBET to nazwa własna wyrobów z betonu komórkowego, pochodzących z fabryki SOLOBET Solec Kujawski.

Tak więc wyroby z Litwy nie mogą nazywać się SOLBET.

----------


## lookazzz

> lookazzz napisał:
> a ja właśnie widzałęm solbet ale jakis nie polski tylko litewski chyba 24 p+w 8,80 brutto co o tym sądzicie solbet.lt?
> 
> 
> SOLBET to nazwa własna wyrobów z betonu komórkowego, pochodzących z fabryki SOLOBET Solec Kujawski.
> 
> Tak więc wyroby z Litwy nie mogą nazywać się SOLBET.


i tu sie mylisz bo mam juz na podwórku  palete na próbe betonu o nazwie solbet i nie z solca tylko litewskie produkuje je ta firma:
http://www.solbet.lt

----------


## czandra

> A co powiecie na taki wariant: ściany zew. konstrukcyjne z Solbetu 24 cm (ocieplenie pomijam, bo w tej chwili nieistotne), ściany wew. konstrukcyjne - Silka (lub silikat) 18 cm, ściany wew. działowe - Silka 12 cm. 
> Jak wiadomo BK ma słabą izolacyjność akustyczną, stąd pomysł na silikaty wewnątrz.


Dobre rozwiązanie, ale ze słabą akustycznością w warunkach domu jednorodzinnego nie ma co przesadzać. Jako ściany działowe mam i bk i silkę. Nie ma wielkiej różnicy między nimi, jeżeli o to chodzi. Hałas i tak najbardziej przedostaje się przez drzwi, a nie przez ścianę.

----------


## magos

Jak radzicie?Chcemy budowac z solbetu 30 plus izolacja styropian 10 cm-dobry pomysł?  :Confused:

----------


## coulignon

> Jak radzicie?Chcemy budowac z solbetu 30 plus izolacja styropian 10 cm-dobry pomysł?


Nie dobry,
Ściana 24 cm + izolacja. Po co 30cm? Ze względów konstrukcyjnych? Jeśli dom nie 3 kondygnacji to raczej jest to bezsensowne wydawanie pieniadzy.

----------


## magos

Chodzi o to, żeby dać jak najcieńszy styropian...

----------


## coulignon

> Chodzi o to, żeby dać jak najcieńszy styropian...


??????

Czekaj zgubiłem się ale ..... *DLACZEGO??*

----------


## magos

Czytaliśmy(nie pamietam gdzie), że czym grubsza warstwa styropianu tym więcej wilgoci w domu  :sad:

----------


## coulignon

O matko... nie czytajcie więcej... Albo zmieńcie lektury... Poczytajcie to forum - jest kopalnią wiedzy... W ostaczeności skonsultujcie się do dobrym fachowcem - Kierbudem, architektem.

----------


## magos

Dzięki za odpowiedż  :big grin:  Czyli proponujesz solbet 24(600?)plus ile styropianu?Wiem, że min.10 cm, ale chcielibyśmy mieć dom max.docieplony..

----------


## ifka13

ja wlasnie jestem na kupnie BK solbet biały na sciane 24cm i 15 cm styro

----------


## magos

jaka cena za solbet?

----------


## coulignon

Dokładnie tak. U mnie jest 24cm bloczka + bedzie 22 cm styropianu.
Wilgoć w domu jest usuwana przez SPRAWNĄ wentylację a nie przez ściany. "Oddychanie ścian" jest totalną bzdurą i chwytem marketingowym uprawianym głównie przez producentów systemów do ścian jedno warstwowych (Ytong, porotherm)

----------


## magos

A masz 600-tke?

----------


## coulignon

Tak. wprawdzie nie Solbet ale to jeden frędzel  :Wink2:

----------


## ifka13

oferte mam ważną do konca stycznia, ceny brutto za białego bloczka 59x24x24 650TLMA  7,96 a za 12 3,98- są to bloczki gładkie białe
nie obejmują transportu
ciagle zastanawiam sie nad gr izolacji 12 lub 15 cm, muszę przeliczyć jaki wpływ na oszczędności będą miały te 3cm styro

----------


## czandra

> ciagle zastanawiam sie nad gr izolacji 12 lub 15 cm, muszę przeliczyć jaki wpływ na oszczędności będą miały te 3cm styro


Ocieplenie ścian to nie wszystko, aby dom był ciepły. Jeżeli nie będzie mostków cieplnych, dasza dobre, ciepłe okna i drzwi zewnętrzne, odpowiednio grube ocieplenie poddasza, to lepiej zastosować 15 cm ocieplenia, niż 12. Nie ma się co zatsanawiać. Różnica w kosztach eksploatacji nie będzie znacząca, ale zawsze. Koszt wykonania samej elewacji będzie praktycznie jednakowy, bez względu na to, czy będzie 12, czy 15 cm izolacji. Zastosuj styropian z neoporem.

Zależy też czym chcesz się ogrzewać. Jeżeli gaz lub prąd, to tym bardziej warto zadbać o enerooszczędność budynku.

----------


## czandra

> Jak radzicie?Chcemy budowac z solbetu 30 plus izolacja styropian 10 cm-dobry pomysł?


Jak powiedział to kolega powyżej, nie ma najmniejszegi sensu przy ścianie 2 warstwowej dawać grubszych bloczków, niż potrzeba. Wystarczy 24 cm, a przy silikatach nawet 18 cm. Podstawa to ocieplenie. Trzeba też zadbać o eliminację mostków cieplnych. W tradycyjnym domu z bk 24 cm, 15 cm ocieplenia to optimum. Teraz są dobre ceny styropianu i warto to wykorzystać. Stosujcie styropian z neoporem, ten szary. 15 cm takiego styropianu, to jak 18 cm zwykłego FS15. Super ważne jest też dobre ocieplenie poddasza - min. 25-30 cm wełny.

----------


## damian2510

ja zastanawiam sie nad sciana z BK solbet 30 cm plus 20cm welny na ocieplenie . oczywiscie wszystkie nadporoza beda solbetowskie ( nie widze sensu jak niektorzy robic z betonu B15 - mostek termiczny i to duzy) 
Nie moge niestety znalesc jaka bedzie przenikalnosc cieplna takiej sciany . 

Dla BK 24cm i 20 cm steropianu FS 15 80-036 wynosi 0,1380  czyli duzo ponizej normy .

----------


## coulignon

> ja zastanawiam sie nad sciana z BK solbet 30 cm plus 20cm welny na ocieplenie . oczywiscie wszystkie nadporoza beda solbetowskie ( nie widze sensu jak niektorzy robic z betonu B15 - mostek termiczny i to duzy) 
> Nie moge niestety znalesc jaka bedzie przenikalnosc cieplna takiej sciany . 
> 
> Dla BK 24cm i 20 cm steropianu FS 15 80-036 wynosi 0,1380  czyli duzo ponizej normy .



eeee..... A po co Ci grubsza ściana nośna? Nie mów tylko żeby było cieplej  :Lol:

----------


## damian2510

coulignon napisał:




> eeee..... A po co Ci grubsza ściana nośna? Nie mów tylko żeby było cieplej


oczywiscie ze po to aby byla cieplejsza , nie zamierzam na tym poprzestac , podloga bedzie ocieplona styropianem 20 cm i o wiele wiecej welny na stropie .

----------


## czandra

> coulignon napisał:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				eeee..... A po co Ci grubsza ściana nośna? Nie mów tylko żeby było cieplej
> 			
> ...


Na ścianę nośną możesz wybrać cieńszy materiał. Wystraczy ci nawet 18 cm, jeżeli byłby to np. silikat - bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Podstawa, to ocieplenie. Przelicz, jaka wyjdzie ci różnica w cenie między 24, a 30 cm? Do tego systemowe nadproża i więcej zaprawy? Te dodatkowe 6 cm, to jak 1 cm ocieplenia. Inwestuj w ocieplenie, a nie grubość muru.

----------


## Paczka

> Dzis udalo mi sie wstepnie zaklepac BK Solbetowski 24cm gładki 8.75 PLN brutto


Witaj Robusie.
Czy możesz zdradzić gdzie kupowałeś ?

----------


## tojato

Proponuje zajrzec tu   http://www.polbetkom.pl/index.php?id=oblicz

----------


## robus75

> Napisał robus75
> 
> Dzis udalo mi sie wstepnie zaklepac BK Solbetowski 24cm gładki 8.75 PLN brutto
> 
> 
> Witaj Robusie.
> Czy możesz zdradzić gdzie kupowałeś ?


Witam Paczke. Kupowałem w Jaśle w składzie "Budomat". A konkretniej to się nazywa "Mrówka"ale pod szyldem "Budomatu"

----------


## el_hogar

> Tak. wprawdzie nie Solbet ale to jeden frędzel


Planowałeś bloczki klasy "700". Czy mialeś problemy z dostaniem siedemsetki?

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## coulignon

troche tak. Standardem jest 600 i taką wziąłem.

----------


## cienki66

Od dzisiaj drożeje o 0,50 zł gazobeton Solbet 24x24x59, takie info dostałem w składzie gdzie dzisiaj kupowałem po 8,75 zl.

----------


## edde

a co niby mieliby powiedzieć w takiej hurtowni?   :big grin:  
nawet jakby mial tanieć o 0,50zł w marcu to za chiny ludowe by ci tego nie powiedzieli bo ty klient zdecydowany na zakup byłeś   :Lol:

----------


## cienki66

> a co niby mieliby powiedzieć w takiej hurtowni?   
> nawet jakby mial tanieć o 0,50zł w marcu to za chiny ludowe by ci tego nie powiedzieli bo ty klient zdecydowany na zakup byłeś


Pożyjemy zobaczymy   :big grin:

----------


## edde

> Napisał edde
> 
> a co niby mieliby powiedzieć w takiej hurtowni?   
> nawet jakby mial tanieć o 0,50zł w marcu to za chiny ludowe by ci tego nie powiedzieli bo ty klient zdecydowany na zakup byłeś  
> 
> 
> Pożyjemy zobaczymy


no   :Wink2:  
rzecz jasna dla Twego samopoczucia lepiej byłoby gdyby jednak zdrożał   :Wink2:  
tak samo jak na moje podziała zwyżka ceny styropianu który zdecydowałem się zakupić, po dobrej jak się wydaje cenie, w ubiegłym tygodniu   :Wink2:

----------


## jus-tina

> Od dzisiaj drożeje o 0,50 zł gazobeton Solbet 24x24x59, takie info dostałem w składzie gdzie dzisiaj kupowałem po 8,75 zl.


hmmm nie wiem czy to tak tanio i czy naprawdę zdrożał bo ja zamawiam solbet 24x24x59 w cenie 7,95 w Rzeszowie 
polecam link promocja u nich trwa do 18 lutego od 1 marca cena podniesie się 0 10 %
http://www.gmkautoparts.eu/

----------


## cienki66

Witaj
Nie pisałem, że tanio - ale drogo chyba nie jest, już z transportem w Bieszczady.
W poscie chodziło mi głównie o fakt podwyżek.
Firma o której piszesz miała po 7,40 zł ale po doliczeniu transportu wychodziło na to samo.

Pozdro

----------


## grigorios

Standardem podobno jest 600, ale lepiej chyba Solbet 400 o grubości 42 cm, który ma z kolei lepszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła U=0,25:
http://www.solbet.pl/izolacyjnosc_cieplna.php (wytrzymałość na ściskanie  2 MPA) ?

----------


## czandra

> Standardem podobno jest 600, ale lepiej chyba Solbet 400 o grubości 42 cm, który ma z kolei lepszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła U=0,25:
> http://www.solbet.pl/izolacyjnosc_cieplna.php (wytrzymałość na ściskanie  2 MPA) ?


Jeżeli chcesz mieć ścianę 1W to jest to dobre rozwiązanie, ale przy 2W lepsza jest tańsza 600-ka o grubości 24 cm. 15 cm ocieplenia i U będzie poniżej 0,2 przy cieńszej ścianie.

----------


## alexa82

Witam!!

Prosze o pomoc specjalistów  :smile: 

Nie wiemy z mężem co wybrac do budowy domu.

Solbet 24 P+W za 10,40 (cena za szt razem z klejem i transportem).
Sam transport 700 zł no ale trudno.

no i drugi wybór roben 24x308x238 za 4 zł/szt.

Prosze o szybka odpowiedz bo mamy 2 dni do podjecia decyzji

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## czandra

Z tego co podajesz, to taniej wychodzi roben - 2 bloczki na jeden z solbetu - 8 zł / 10,40. Do robena potrzebna jest zaprawa i musisz wyliczyć za ile wam jej wyjdzie. Mimo wszystko korzyść powinna być po stronie robena. Na tym etapie nie ma sensu przepłacać.

----------


## edde

to samo wychodzi, do tego robena jeżeli murowany na zaprawę o porównywać trzeba zwykły BK, za 8 zł śmiało go kupisz, czyli cenowo podobnie, inne za i przeciw przewałkownae nieraz na forum...

----------


## ralf56

Grupa Solbet jest jednym z najwiekszych producentow bloczkow. Na budowe z tego materialu skusiła mnie cena jak i wlasnie marka. Bloczki stawialem z zakladu w stalowej woli zaprawa na klej i szzczerze polecam. mialem budowac z ceramiki ale solbet mnie przekonal wlasnie osszczednosia na zaprawie jak i materiale. CZysto szybko 100% zadowolenia

----------


## krzysztof5426

To solbet już tak się reklamuje ?

----------


## heine84

same reklamy na forum

----------


## maciej10

> kryzys... panie kryzys... a magazyny pełne materiałów...


Z tego co wiem to magazyny swieca pustkami tyle tego sprzedaja! Zamowilem w zeszlym tygodniu po 6,74 opaletowane z transportem tylko 2 samochody bo wiecej nie maja-produkcja na bierzaco; cena podobno promocyjna oferowana jeszcze na targach dlatego ceny juz ida w gore

----------


## js1971

dzień dobry, nowy na forum, znaczy jednak nie do końca zielony, po długotrwałym i bolesnym procesie tentegowania w glowie wybór skłania się ku Solbetowi 420 mm, doceniam opinie wszystkich i tych mnie i bardziej doświadczonych uzytkowników forum. stanąłem przed dylematem stropów, czy uzyc proponowanych przez Solbet teriva czy zastapic je innymi? jesli tak to prosze o porady co by sie nadawało aby utrzymywac lekką konstrukcję domu i nie słyszeć dzieciaków na poddaszu nawet przy podgłosnionym telewizorze? Pozdrawiam

----------

